# Overclocking on the AS Rock K7S41GX



## gbaynham (Jul 21, 2010)

I am trying to overclock my AMD Athlon XP 2500+ Barton. My motherboard is the AS Rock K7S41GX. I have 2x 1GB DDR400Mhz ECC High Density Server Ram (Unfortunatly There is nothing to indicate Make and Model). I am using the Cooler Master Aero 7 Lite for AMD CPU Cooler CP5-8J71F. I have a ATI Radeon 9000 128MB PCI Graphics Card. The BIOS is AMIBIOS P4165PE P2.80 Has anyone had any experience overclocking this processor in this motherboard? Does anyone know what my limitations are on overclocking with this set up?
Thanks
Gareth


----------

